# What navigational charts would you recommend



## Stevo51 (Dec 22, 2019)

For the 10,000 Islands area 


Thanks!!


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just get the Florida Marine Tracks and be done with it!


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

FMT for certain. I ventured into the north 10,000 from Goodland last week with a high wind in the morning that only got worse. There was no way I was making it back through the open water. Using FMT, I was able to navigate my way back through the islands and bays safely.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FMT https://floridamarinetracks.com Yes they cost more than others... but much cheaper that a lower unit! I love mine and will NEVER go back.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you guys assuming that he's looking for a GPS chip? Maybe he's talking paper.... OP?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If he's talking standard paper charts... here's the one for Marco to Lostman's (all of the 10K area....). This version is on-line, the paper chart is the exact same number designation...
https://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11430.shtml

For Marco and to the south the chart number is 11430...

Hope this helps.

PS... I was in the the 10K on the water this morning one hour before sunrise and had a 29" snook in the boat about fifteen minutes before sunup.... It ate a Skitterwalk in very "old school" colors - red and white...


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> If he's talking standard paper charts... here's the one for Marco to Lostman's (all of the 10K area....). This version is on-line, the paper chart is the exact same number designation...
> https://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11430.shtml
> 
> For Marco and to the south the chart number is 11430...
> ...


NOAA advises on the site displaying that chart --- "This chart display or derived product can be used as a planning or analysis tool and may not be used as a navigational aid". There is a good reason they say so and it is not just a legal one.


----------



## Stevo51 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. I spoke with FMTtoday. My Lowrance doesn't have the processing power to run their app. He suggested the Simrad EVO 3 but $2400 is not in my budget. Any other suggested units in the $1000 range. I've fished out of Chokoloskee and Everglades City in the past 5 months but with a guide. I'm bringing my boat down for a month but would rather not beat the crap out of it on an oyster bar


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

https://floridamarinetracks.com/product/elite-9-ti2-us-inland-3in1-xdcr/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I know that most these days run chart plotters if at all possible on their skiffs...

One thing is certain though, every marine chart that I've ever seen has one other small disclaimer we all need to remember... If you look carefully along the perimeter of most charts is the notation "local knowledge advised" - and for places like the 'glades - they're just not kidding... 

I made a point yesterday of doing a bit of exploring outside the Park from the ramp at Port of the Islands. It had been a few years since my last charter there and with current conditions keeping us out of Flamingo a refresher was in order... Lots and lots of here and there more than just a bit different since Irma came by two years ago....

Be a hero.... take a kid fishing...


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

While it’s not on their recommended list, my Simrad Go9 runs FMT just fine. I’ve survived without the knob.


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

Marco Mike said:


> While it’s not on their recommended list, my Simrad Go9 runs FMT just fine. I’ve survived without the knob.


My GO9 also runs it fine. I have survived without the knob too.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Have you looked at Navionics Platinum+ chip? It doesn't have the resolution of FMT but does have satellite overlay options and for sure will run on your Lowrance. If you have a Navionics subscription, you can update your chip.


----------



## Stevo51 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations. I ordered the Lowrance 12 Elite TI 2 with a FMT chip. Spent more than I planned but now am pretty well set for type of fishing I like.


----------

